# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Comment gagner l'argent avec du programation

## fanmanga

Bonjour a tous,

Y a t'il des problmes simples ou en cherche a faire un programme ou algorithme pour les rsoudres avec un bon salaire.

Comment faire de l'argent par exemple avec language VBA?

----------


## Invit

Tu n'as pas un autre forum  polluer de ton orthographe approximative ?
a nous ferait des vraies vacances.

----------


## fanmanga

> Tu n'as pas un autre forum  polluer de ton orthographe approximative ?
> a nous ferait des vraies vacances.


Je ne sais pas c'est une bonne questions non ?
Comment les programmeur font de l'argent et qui sont les dfi informatique pos.

----------


## tatayo

> Comment les programmeur font de l'argent.


Comme tout le monde, avec une imprimante couleur.
 ::dehors:: 

Tatayo.

----------


## Glutinus

> Comment gagner l'argent avec du programation


Mince, mon filtre anti-spam ne fonctionne pas... ha, zut, c'est pas ma messagerie gmail ?




> Y a t'il des problmes simples ou en cherche a faire un programme ou algorithme pour les rsoudres avec un bon salaire.


Le big data.




> Comment faire de l'argent par exemple avec language VBA?


Dveloppeur commando pour un trader.

----------


## fanmanga

C'est quoi big data est c'est quoi le problme.
C'est quoi Dveloppeur commando pour un trader.

----------


## Invit

> C'est quoi big data est c'est quoi le problme.
> C'est quoi Dveloppeur commando pour un trader.


Au lieu de crer du contenu, peut-tre devrais-tu commencer par en lire.

Je prcise que tu trouveras toutes les rponses sur ce forum. 
Aprs, tu peux en inventer le sens, a te prendra moins de temps.


Oui, moi, 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ, je trolle aussi des fois... je m'en excuse...

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> Comment faire de l'argent par exemple avec language VBA?


Mme en VBA, on doit pouvoir faire un ranongiciel efficace et arnaquer un max de gens. C'est comme a que font les programmeurs comptents.

Comment a on est pas encore trolldi ?

----------


## DevInsoumis

Voici un site qui explique VBA:

https://www.emuparadise.me/Nintendo_...oy_Advance/245

----------


## Glutinus

> C'est quoi big data est c'est quoi le problme.


Big Data, c'est comme Tata (pas la boite indienne), mais quand elles deviennent grandes  s'en fendre les dents. Les plus connues sont Tata Marthe et Tata Winehouse.




> C'est quoi Dveloppeur commando pour un trader.


C'est ce que tu seras jamais.
PO PO PO PO

----------


## el_slapper

En apprenant la communication crite pour pouvoir ensuite vendre ses services de manire professionnelle.

----------


## fanmanga

> Au lieu de crer du contenu, peut-tre devrais-tu commencer par en lire.
> 
> Je prcise que tu trouveras toutes les rponses sur ce forum. 
> Aprs, tu peux en inventer le sens, a te prendra moins de temps.
> 
> 
> Oui, moi, 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ, je trolle aussi des fois... je m'en excuse...


En faite lire une chose demande beaucoup de temps pour comprendre puis pour trouver une solution rapide.
Une discussion en temps rel raccourci le temps pour comprendre pour trouver une solution rapide au problme.

----------


## fanmanga

> Big Data, c'est comme Tata (pas la boite indienne), mais quand elles deviennent grandes  s'en fendre les dents. Les plus connues sont Tata Marthe et Tata Winehouse.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est ce que tu seras jamais.
> PO PO PO PO


Alors a rassemble au bigmama sur one pice .
Luffy a pu le vaincre.
C'est quoi le problme de ce bigdata ?

----------


## escartefigue

> En faite lire une chose demande beaucoup de temps pour comprendre puis pour trouver une solution rapide.
> Une discussion en temps rel raccourci le temps pour comprendre pour trouver une solution rapide au problme.


Si vous considrez  que 30 pages et deux ans de discussion est une solution rapide, pour n'tre toujours pas capable de comprendre qu'on ne comprime pas un nombre infini dans "_8 ou 9 chiffres voir moins_" (sic) avec un espoir de dcompression qui donne un rsultat fiable, alors c'est que vous lisez trs, trs, mais alors trs lentement  :8O: 

Cf. https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...on-repetition/

----------


## fanmanga

> Si vous considrez  que 30 pages et deux ans de discussion est une solution rapide, pour n'tre toujours pas capable de comprendre qu'on ne comprime pas un nombre infini dans "_8 ou 9 chiffres voir moins_" (sic) avec un espoir de dcompression qui donne un rsultat fiable, alors c'est que vous lisez trs, trs, mais alors trs lentement 
> 
> Cf. https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...on-repetition/


Je ne suis pas d'accord que c'est une impossibilit.
C'est une impossibilit mathmatique.
Rien n'empche que un bug  peut faire cette compression infini.

J'ai compris que le mathmatique peuvent pas grer des bug.

----------


## emixam16

Si seulement tu pouvais appliquer ton principe _de compression infinie_  toi-mme, et compresser tous tes posts sur le forum en rien du tout ( la limite quelques octets)

----------


## escartefigue

> Je ne suis pas d'accord que c'est une impossibilit.
> C'est une impossibilit mathmatique.
> Rien n'empche que un bug  peut faire cette compression infini.
> 
> J'ai compris que le mathmatique peuvent pas grer des bug.


Vous n'avez au contraire dcidment rien compris

D'une part, la phase de compression ne pose aucun souci, c'est la dcompression qui pose souci (mais c'est sans espoir, a vous a dj t expliqu moultes fois, depuis 2 ans)
D'autre part, un bug quel qu'il soit ne saurait faire une bijection d'un ensemble fini vers un ensemble infini

----------


## fanmanga

> Vous n'avez au contraire dcidment rien compris
> 
> D'une part, la phase de compression ne pose aucun souci, c'est la dcompression qui pose souci (mais c'est sans espoir, a vous a dj t expliqu moultes fois, depuis 2 ans)
> D'autre part, un bug quel qu'il soit ne saurait faire une bijection d'un ensemble fini vers un ensemble infini


Je ne vois pas comment tu peux conclure que aucun bug ne peux faire a en mathmatiques ou en science en gnral en tudie jamais les bug.

----------


## tatayo

Et de ton ct, comment peux-tu baser un quelconque algorithme sur une *ERREUR* ?

Tatayo.

----------


## fanmanga

> Et te ton ct, comment peux-tu baser un quelconque algorithme sur une *ERREUR* ?
> 
> Tatayo.


Les erreurs en informatique a ne manque pas ils sont reproductive ils font des truck sur le mmoire vraiment dingues.
Ils faut tudi le bon bug qui peux faire la bonne dcompression.

----------


## escartefigue

Quelques citations de circonstance, liste non exhaustive :

_"a dpasse tout c'que j'ai pu imaginer !"
"On a repouss les limites l"
"Les cons a ose tout, c'est mme  a qu'on les reconnait"
"Je suis ancien combattant, militant socialiste et bistrot. C'est te dire si, dans ma vie, j'en ai entendu des conneries. Mais des comme a, jamais !"_

----------


## tatayo

"_A touch le fond, et continue tout de mme de creuser_"

Tatayo.

----------


## ZenZiTone

Moi, je le trouve plutt dou... Il arrive toujours  alimenter un dbat sans font et sans but. Il pourrait presque faire carrire dans la politique !

----------


## Invit

> Les erreurs en informatique a ne manque pas ils sont reproductive ils font des truck sur le mmoire vraiment dingues.


 ::mouarf:: 
Arf, si jinterprte correctement, les erreurs baisent comme des lapins et ils font des camions sur la mmoire.... 
Je ne suis pas sr de comprendre compltement la dernire partie, mais disons que ce n'est pas la premire fois ! ::mouarf::

----------


## fanmanga

Pour dcompresser mon 4 bit par exemple 1111 et un autre 1111 pour donner le bon chiffre de 10 bit un bug qui peux distinguer les 1111 pour donner le bon chiffre de 10 bit peux exister par une erreur informatique. (Voir mon tableau excel.)
Le problme de la compression ce rsout si je trouve un bug capable de distinguer mes diffrent 1111 pour avoir mon bon chiffre de 10bit.

----------


## Invit

> Pour dcompresser mon 4 bit par exemple 1111 et un autre 1111 pour donner le bon chiffre de 10 bit un bug qui peux distinguer les 1111 pour donner le bon chiffre de 10 bit peux exister par une erreur informatique. (Voir mon tableau excel.)


On admire la rfrence  un fichier excel qui n'est pas l.
D'ailleurs, tu es hors sujet, tu t'es tromp, ici, on veut faire du fric !!!

----------


## escartefigue

> Le problme de la compression ce rsout si je trouve un bug capable de distinguer *mes diffrent 1111* pour avoir mon bon chiffre de 10bit.


Vous arrive -t- il de vous relire ? C'est tellement *norme de btise* que les bras m'en tombent !

----------


## fanmanga

> On admire la rfrence  un fichier excel qui n'est pas l.
> D'ailleurs, tu es hors sujet, tu t'es tromp, ici, on veut faire du fric !!!


Je parle de a j'ai dj post ici

http://forums.futura-sciences.com/el...t-a-4-bit.html

Pour faire la dcompression il faut utiliser un bug qui  partir de mon FGhT compress il me donne le bon chiffre de 10 bit.
Je peux pas distinguer des FGHT identique pour faire la dcompression mais un bug peut le faire.

----------


## fanmanga

> Vous arrive -t- il de vous relire ? C'est tellement *norme de btise* que les bras m'en tombent !


Il faut dire diffrentes c'est a?

----------


## escartefigue

> Envoy par escartefigue
> 
> 
> Vous arrive -t- il de vous relire ? C'est tellement *norme de btise* que les bras m'en tombent !
> 
> 
> Il faut dire diffrentes c'est a?


. . .  ::roll:: . . .




> Pour dcompresser mon 4 bit *par exemple 1111 et un autre 1111* pour donner le bon chiffre de 10 bit un bug qui peux distinguer les 1111 pour donner le bon chiffre de 10 bit peux exister par une erreur informatique. (Voir mon tableau excel.)
> Le problme de la compression ce rsout si je trouve un bug capable de *distinguer mes diffrent 1111* pour avoir mon bon chiffre de 10bit.


Comment voulez vous qu'un traitement, bug ou pas bug, distingue 1111 de 1111 puisque c'est * STRICTEMENT LA MEME CHOSE*
Dans 1111 il n'y a rien qui permette de savoir d'o provient cette valeur, la seule information que vous avez c'est 1111, point barre !
Il n'y a donc pas _diffrents_ 1111

Alors oubliez les bugs, les miracles, les rivires enchantes et les pentacles tri-dimensionnels, rien de tout a ne fonctionne, on est dans la vraie vie, non mais allo quoi !

----------


## fanmanga

> . . . . . .
> 
> 
> Comment voulez vous qu'un traitement, bug ou pas bug, distingue 1111 de 1111 puisque c'est * STRICTEMENT LA MEME CHOSE*
> Dans 1111 il n'y a rien qui permette de savoir d'o provient cette valeur, la seule information que vous avez c'est 1111, point barre !
> Il n'y a donc pas _diffrents_ 1111
> 
> Alors oubliez les bugs, les miracles, les rivires enchantes et les pentacles tri-dimensionnels, rien de tout a ne fonctionne, on est dans la vraie vie, non mais allo quoi !


Non c'est pas vrais chaque 1111 est diffrent question  quand mon 1111 est crit.

Vous attaquez le problme de compression d'une manire mathmatique vous considr que tous les bits sont crites au mme moment.

Hors physiquement tous les bits qui sont crite dans le systme sont diffrents question temps.

C'est pour a je cherche un algorithme qui fait la compression d'une donne qui ce rpte jamais.
Ou un bug qui distingue mes diffrent 1111 question temps pour dcompresser le 1111 toujours diffrent avec le bon chiffre de 10bit.

----------


## escartefigue

Ce que vous ne comprenez pas et il semble que vous ne le comprendrez jamais  ::aie:: , c'est que la seule information dont dispose votre traitement, avec ou sans bug, c'est une suite de "1".
Si vous voulez que le traitement sache quand on t crits ces "1" ou dans quel ordre, alors il faut lui communiquer ces informations temporelles, du coup ce sont des bits supplmentaires  transporter

Si vous n'tes mme pas capable de comprendre a, alors peut tre serez vous capable d'admettre que si un tel dispositif tait possible, parmi les millions d'informaticiens, mathmaticiens et autres scientifiques qui rflchissent dans les diffrents pays, il y en aurait dj eu un qui aurait sorti l'ide depuis trs longtemps.

----------


## fanmanga

> Ce que vous ne comprenez pas et il semble que vous ne le comprendrez jamais , c'est que la seule information dont dispose votre traitement, avec ou sans bug, c'est une suite de "1".
> Si vous voulez que le traitement sache quand on t crits ces "1" ou dans quel ordre, alors il faut lui communiquer ces informations temporelles, du coup ce sont des bits supplmentaires  transporter
> 
> Si vous n'tes mme pas capable de comprendre a, alors peut tre serez vous capable d'admettre que si un tel dispositif tait possible, parmi les millions d'informaticiens, mathmaticiens et autres scientifiques qui rflchissent dans les diffrents pays, il y en aurait dj eu un qui aurait sorti l'ide depuis trs longtemps.


Bah car ils croient que c'est impossible c'est pour a ils cherchent pas.
Ses informations temporelles j'ai pas besoin de les avoir je l'ai dj dans le systme et je peux les calculer.
Si mon microprocesseur crit les 4 bits de collision dans un temps diffrent.
J'aurais le moyen de les distinguer pour faire la dcompression.

----------


## fanmanga

Allez dite moi ou un programmeur peux trouver beaucoup De bl.
Que sont les programmes que en peux fabriquer pour gagner de l'argent.

----------


## tatayo

Vu ton niveau, le seul endroit o tu pourrais trouver du bl, c'est dans un champ...

Sinon applique ton super algorithme bogu au 10 bleu sur ton compte en banque, et tu seras millionnaire.

Tatayo.

----------


## fanmanga

> Vu ton niveau, le seul endroit o tu pourrais trouver du bl, c'est dans un champ...
> 
> Sinon applique ton super algorithme bogu au 10 bleu sur ton compte en banque, et tu seras millionnaire.
> 
> Tatayo.


Il a quoi mon niveau je suis cultiv je n'insulte personne j'ai plus que 200 visite par jour quand j'cris un message.

Je comprend pas quoi vous dites que j'ai pas un bon niveau.

----------


## Glutinus

> Il a quoi mon niveau je suis cultiv


Si t'es cultiv comment se fait-il que tu n'as pas de bl ? Ou d'oseille ?

----------


## Zirak

> Si t'es cultiv comment se fait-il que tu n'as pas de bl ? Ou d'oseille ?


Car il n'a pas d'augmentation car il fume trop de joints, cf son annonce dans les demandes d'emplois... 

Cela explique galement le reste.

----------


## MythOnirie

> Car il n'a pas d'augmentation car il fume trop de joints, cf son annonce dans les demandes d'emplois... 
> 
> Cela explique galement le reste.


Merci, j'avais rat a... 

Combien de temps avant que ce sujet ne soit aussi dplac dans la catgorie humour ?  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Combien de temps avant que ce sujet ne soit aussi dplac dans la catgorie humour ?


J'aurais bien une rponse mais je vais encore me faire bannir...  ::aie::

----------


## fanmanga

> Car il n'a pas d'augmentation car il fume trop de joints, cf son annonce dans les demandes d'emplois... 
> 
> Cela explique galement le reste.


J'ai pas dis de l'annonce que j'ai fume des joints.
Je fume que des cigarettes au boulots.

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai pas dis de l'annonce que j'ai fume des joints.
> Je fume que des cigarettes au boulots.


Et donc ils ne veulent pas t'augmenter car tu fumes des cigarettes et seulement des cigarettes ? lol  ::ptdr:: 

Et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier alu ? 


A moins que tu ne passes 75% de ton temps de travail en pause clope, je ne vois pas en quoi le fait que tu fumes des cigarettes t'empcherait d'avoir des augmentations ? 

D'ailleurs c'est ta direction qui t'as dit que c'tait  cause des cigarettes ? Ou c'est toi qui l'a dduit tout seul ?

Et en admettant que tu ne sois pas augment car tu passes trop de temps  fumer, a sert  rien de changer de boite, a sera pareil ailleurs, ils ne vont pas te payer  rien foutre (y'en a dj suffisamment comme a).


Bref, a sent le gros ramassis de bullshit encore, mais bon, c'est pas grave, DVP ne paie pas les infrastructures pour le stockage ni la BP apparemment, donc tu peux continuer  polluer sans craindre quoi que ce soit... Quel monde merveilleux...



Ah et mme si tu n'as pas dit dans l'annonce que tu fumais des joints, ceux qui lisent les annonces, ils peuvent voir tes autres messages sur le forum, donc entre tes gros trolls sur tes capacits de compression et autres, tes messages o tu dis fumer des joints et ne plus prendre le traitement prescrit par ton psy, les histoires de 10 bleu et de nuage en barbe  papa, etc. etc. Si tu arrives  trouver un boulot via ton annonce sur DVP, surtout garde le bien, car tu seras tomb sur le recruteur le plus dbile de toute la cration.

----------


## Momoth

[Mechant]
Je me demande quand mme si a vaudrait pas le coup de faire une rubrique de la taverne spcialement pour lui :

1. Il produit suffisamment de volume  lui tout seul pour animer une section entire.
2. a viterait de le retrouver partout dans le forum (taverne, emplois, ...).

Ou un tag [FanManga] automatique ? Ou un popup d'avertissement quand on ouvre le sujet ?  ::ptdr:: 
[/Mechant]

Bon allez, je vais quand mme rpondre  ta question initiale plus srieusement.

Tu as quoi comme diplme ? 
a peut valoir le coup de valider un bac +5 si tu n'en  pas. a te donneras un argument pour rvaluer ton salaire.

Tu boss sur une techno rare / rcente ? 
Ce qui vaut le plus cher, c'est des technos rares / vielles que plus personne veut faire (AS400, VBA). En gros, une niche o tu peux te mettre auto entrepreneur et avoir constamment du taf sans tre trop en comptition avec des SSII qui elles casseront les prix pour rcuprer le march. Aprs il vaut mieux que tu sois un vritable expert, sans quoi tu te grilleras trs rapidement. Ou alors jouer le jeu des SSII et te mettre sur une techno ultra rcente qu'elles pourront vendre sans trop de problme en margeant comme des porcs (Angular 4, .Net Core, ...).

Tu optimise tes frais ?
Si tu as genre 200  de trajet par semaine, mme si la boite t'en rembourse la moiti, c'est un manque  gagner. Tu fais ta bouffe le midi ? a revient moins cher que te faire des boulangeries chaque jour.

Tu as essay de vendre tes organes ?
Le foie repousse, il me semble. Donc genre tu peux en vendre un petit morceau de temps en temps. Et puis les SSII te demande de vendre ton me, donc bon, t'es plus  a prt  ::mouarf::

----------


## fanmanga

> Et donc ils ne veulent pas t'augmenter car tu fumes des cigarettes et seulement des cigarettes ? lol 
> 
> Et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier alu ? 
> 
> 
> A moins que tu ne passes 75% de ton temps de travail en pause clope, je ne vois pas en quoi le fait que tu fumes des cigarettes t'empcherait d'avoir des augmentations ? 
> 
> D'ailleurs c'est ta direction qui t'as dit que c'tait  cause des cigarettes ? Ou c'est toi qui l'a dduit tout seul ?
> 
> ...


Je fume que 5 cigarettes sur 9h sans parler des cigarettes en pause.

Je dpasse pas 5 min ou max 10min par cigarette.
Il y a des gens qui reste  trs longtemps en leur dit rien car ils sont bien pistonns.

Moi c'est surtout la cigarette de 9h qui leur drange.

En fait il y a une runion a 9h et les grand suprieur aiment voir personne au zone fumeur.

Et moi je m'en fou car je ne vois pas de mal a fum mme si eux sont la.

Bon bref c'est pour a mes grands suprieurs en ide mauvaise sur moi.

Mme si je fais mon travaille correctement .

Je ne suis pas le meilleur mais je ne suis pas le plus mauvais selon mon chef direct pour mriter la dernire augmentation.

----------


## fanmanga

> [Mechant]
> Je me demande quand mme si a vaudrait pas le coup de faire une rubrique de la taverne spcialement pour lui :
> 
> 1. Il produit suffisamment de volume  lui tout seul pour animer une section entire.
> 2. a viterait de le retrouver partout dans le forum (taverne, emplois, ...).
> 
> Ou un tag [FanManga] automatique ? Ou un popup d'avertissement quand on ouvre le sujet ? 
> [/Mechant]
> 
> ...


J'ai un bac+5 en automatique et traitement d'information.
Je ne suis pas programmeur mais je  sais comment la programmation fonctionne reste a chercher les fonctions a utiliser.
J'ai aucun mal a communiquer .
Les gens qui travaille avec moi aime travailler avec moi.
Car je cherche a comprendre leur travaille et je suis la pour leur donner d'aide.
Pendant 5 ans
J'ai pu dvelopp un macro capable de trouver les erreurs systme qui vas faciliter le traitement des nouveaux projet mme si c'est pas mon travaille.

J'ai dvelopp des algorithmes pour faciliter le traitement industriel et chiffrages sur les interfaces logiciels qui dur  beaucoup de temps a un temps trs court.

----------


## fanmanga

En faite en lisant un cours sur l'lectronique numrique j'ai vu un bon moyens de faire de l'argent.

En faite avec l'lectronique numrique en peux gagner beaucoup d'argent.

Car les circuits lectroniques utiliss dans l'industrie lectronique numrique ne sont pas minimal.

Car la fonction global est une sommation de blok logique.

Donc la fonction global est encore minisable.

Donc en peux gagner beaucoup de portes logiques et de l'nergie.

Sur le web en ne trouve aucun algorithme capable de faire des bonnes rduction pour des entres et sorties grandes.

Donc concevoir un tel algorithme est trs demande dans le march d'lectronique .
Et un tel algorithme n'est pas infaisable.

----------


## Momoth

Ca m'a l'air d'un bon march de niche, donc si tu te sens capable de concevoir cet algorithme lance toi.

Par contre, je suis pas sr que tu trouveras beaucoup d'aide sur ce forum. Peut tre sur d'autre forum plus ax dans ce domaine. J'y connais pas grand chose j'avoue  ::aie::

----------


## fanmanga

C'est comme un jeux ou ta 19 rgles pour manger un gros morceau pour laisser un petit morceau inmangable par ses 19 rgles.

----------


## escartefigue

> C'est comme un jeux ou ta 19 rgles pour manger un gros morceau pour laisser un petit morceau inmangable par ses 19 rgles.


Un peu comme le jeu du sloubi ?

http://monq.biz/article-2454-Kaamelott+Le+sloubi.monQ

----------


## foetus

> Un peu comme le jeu du sloubi ?


manger, petit morceau, immangeable  ::koi::   ::koi:: , je pense au jeu de la biscotte  :;):

----------


## escartefigue

Ca me donne la gerbe ce truc  ::(: 

C'est pas dans les sports co que a se pratique, plus probablement  la gay pride !

----------


## Barsy

Pour gagner de l'argent avec l'informatique, c'est facile. Tu cris  plein de monde un mail du genre :

"mon papa es mort en lguant moi 1 million d'euro cash mai s'est bloqus dans ton pays. Tu dois m'aid  rcupre l'argent, en change de quoi tu resevra 100 000, il faut que tu m'avances les frais de notaire de 600  par mandat cash".

Tu pratique dj la bonne orthographe pour ce genre de mail. Tu devrais pouvoir y arriver sans problme  ::aie:: .

 ::dehors::

----------


## fanmanga

En fait le problme de rduction des fonctions logiques donc la rduction des circuits lectroniques ce rsout par un jeux.
Ou le joueur est par exemple devant un repas et dois le manger en utilisant 19 rgles.

En peux lancer ce jeux gratuitement et faire du convention avec de socit pour ne donner des circuit a rduire.
En offrant a des joueurs qui reduisent ce nigme des primes le jeux sera connu .
Donc la rduction de nos circuit et notre gain sera norme.

----------


## fanmanga

Qui es intress pour faire ce jeux?

----------


## Zirak

> Je fume que 5 cigarettes sur 9h sans parler des cigarettes en pause.
> 
> Je dpasse pas 5 min ou max 10min par cigarette.


Ou donc en gros, en plus de tes pauses, tu passes entre 30mn et 1h par jour  tre pay  ne rien faire pendant que tu fumes tes clopes. 

Et tu t'tonnes de ne pas tre augment ?  ::aie:: 

Moi ce qui m'tonne, c'est surtout que tu ais encore le boulot en question...





> Il y a des gens qui reste  trs longtemps en leur dit rien car ils sont bien pistonns.


Ou car ils sont cadres / chefs, ou qu'ils bossent plus que toi, ou que sais-je encore. Il y a peut-tre du piston chez certains mais si tu es le seul  qui on refuse une augmentation et/ou  qui l'on fait des reproches sur ces cigarettes, c'est qu'il y a d'autres raisons.





> Moi c'est surtout la cigarette de 9h qui leur drange.
> 
> En fait il y a une runion a 9h et les grand suprieur aiment voir personne au zone fumeur.


Ils n'aiment voir personne en zone fumeur, ou ils n'aiment pas voir des gens faire une pause clope  9h avant la runion alors que la journe vient juste de commencer... ?

Le principe de la pause, c'est d'interrompre une activit, de souffler un peu, et de recommencer cette activit. Si tu fais une pause  peine arriv, c'est normal que a la foute un peu mal...





> Et moi je m'en fou car je ne vois pas de mal a fum mme si eux sont la.


Si ta clope de 9h est plus importante pour toi que ton augmentation, c'est toi qui voit...

----------


## fanmanga

Bah fum a veux pas dire que tu travaille pas quand tu es en zone fumeur avec une cigarette  tu peux travaille mieux ou rflchir a la rsolution des problmes.

Souvent les actions sont ralis vite fait en fumant je peux appeler le personne ou le voir LABA.
Toi tu n'a jamais fait un travail en fumants.

Moi en fumant je travaille et si je travaille pas je pense a amliorer le travaille ou je pense a une solution.

Au prison bleu il faut jamais dire que tu travaille pas.

Donc mme si je fume je travaille comme mme soit en contactent le personnes pour raliser ou faciliter la tache soit en pensant a amliorer le travaille ou trouver une solution.

Moi si le rgles de 9h est applique a tous monde ils vont pas me voir laba.

J'aime pas voir diffrence entre les humains mme si pour 
ca j'ai la dernire augmentation.

----------


## Glutinus

> Qui es intress pour faire ce jeux?


Qui est intress pour faire *se* jeux.

----------


## fanmanga

> Qui est intress pour faire *se* jeux.


Pourquoi se et pas ce?
L'ide et pas mal?
Voici


L'lectronique numrique est un domaine ou il faut rduire la complexit de la fonction logique issus de la table de vrit pour gagner des portes de l'espace et conomise de l'nergie.

C'est difficile de rduire la complexit d'un circuit lectronique numrique alors on a prfrer utiliser des block pour simplifier un peu la fonction logique du circuit c'est une solution mais pas la meilleur solution.

Le syntaxe de la fonction logique de la sortie S pour 2 variable est par exemple:

S=A!.B+A.B avec ! . + NOT ET OU avec A B variable d'entre.

Bon pour un tableau de 6 variable voir plus on a pas un algorithme efficace pour les rsoudre .

Il y a 20 regle a respecter pour rduire la complexit de cette fonction logiques(THORMES DE DE MORGAN et de consensus).

Ce problme peux tre formalise en jeux ou sur une partie ou par exemple l'utilisateur ou les utilisateurs mange un grand repas avec 20 rgle pour rduire le repas le plus court possible.

Et en peux mme donner des primes a les utilisateurs qui ont russi a manger presque tous le repas.

En faisant des conventions avec des socits lectroniques en peux faire le pub de ce jeux et l'amliorer pour tre un bon jeux donc plus de joueurs donc plus de circuit lectronique rduit.

Que pensez vous qui veux travailler avec moi sur ce projet?

----------


## Glutinus

Par se queue.

----------


## MythOnirie

> Qui est intress pour faire *se* jeux.


J'ai bien peur que sur ce coup-ci, ce soit bien "ce jeu" et non "se jeux"...  ::oops::

----------


## fanmanga

> J'ai bien peur que sur ce coup-ci, ce soit bien "ce jeu" et non "se jeux"...


Quand en fait ce et quand en fait se?

----------


## wax78

> Qui est intress pour faire *se* jeux.


 ::weird::

----------


## Scriuiw

> L'lectronique numrique est un domaine ou il faut rduire la complexit de la fonction logique issus de la table de vrit pour gagner des portes de l'espace et conomise de l'nergie.
> 
> C'est difficile de rduire la complexit d'un circuit lectronique numrique alors on a prfrer utiliser des block pour simplifier un peu la fonction logique du circuit c'est une solution mais pas la meilleur solution.
> 
> Le syntaxe de la fonction logique de la sortie S pour 2 variable est par exemple:
> 
> S=A!.B+A.B avec ! . + NOT ET OU avec A B variable d'entre.


Alors en partant de :
S=A!.B+A.B

On peut dduire la premire simplification suivante :
S=B+B

Donc cela donne :
S=B

Vu que :
B=*B*leu 

On peut conclure que :
S=10


Il ne s'agit pas d'une fonction mais d'une constante finalement portant le chiffre cl ayant rponse  tout !
 ::zen::

----------


## fanmanga

> Alors en partant de :
> S=A!.B+A.B
> 
> On peut dduire la premire simplification suivante :
> S=B+B
> 
> Il ne s'agit pas d'une fonction mais d'une constante finalement !
> 
> 
> ...


C'est facile de dduire a de deux variables.
Et pour 100 variables tu fais comment.
Moi j' invite  plein de joueurs a manger ce repas selon les 20 rgles.
a serais vite fais manger.

----------


## Glutinus

> J'ai bien peur que sur ce coup-ci, ce soit bien "ce jeu" et non "se jeux"...


se topique partant en vrie, deu mme que pour le 10 temporelllllllllle, il faux essaier quant mme de detect l'ironie quant y en n'a..........




> 


 ::weird::

----------


## wax78

> il faux essaier quant mme de detect l'ironie quant y en n'a..........


Ca devient une exercice prilleux ^^

----------


## Scriuiw

> C'est facile de dduire a de deux variables.
> Et pour 100 variables tu fais comment.
> Moi j' invite  plein de joueurs a manger ce repas selon les 20 rgles.
> a serais vite fais manger.


Je suis dsol mais je ne suis pas d'accord.
Si l'on reprend les dizaines de pages d'explication sur le chiffre 10 et la couleur bleue, nous ne pouvons que conclure, et cela est, je le dis et le rpte, scientifiquement prouv et vu  la TV que :

Tout les chemins menant au 10, on peut en conclure que toutes fonctions, quelle qu'elle soit et quelque soit son nombre de variables, retombera invariablement sur cette rponse, ou un multiple, ou une nuance de couleur proche (Cyan, turquoise, ultramarine, bleu canard, taupe, ornithorynque, etc...)

Si tel n'est pas le cas, c'est qu'il s'agit d'un bug.
Dans ce cas, la marche  suivre est d'exploiter ce bug pour permettre la compression et dcompression infinie des donnes ce qui nous permettra  tous de ressortir nos bonnes vieilles disquettes 3" 1/4 sur lequel nous pourrons ds lors copier autant de Blue-Ray qu'il nous plait (En plus dans Blue-Ray y a bleu, tout se recoupe, la boucle est boucl, mon ceinturon est tomb, ma dmonstration est termine, je m'en vais la publier sur Chiasse & Pche)

 ::pingoin2::

----------


## fanmanga

> Je suis dsol mais je ne suis pas d'accord.
> Si l'on reprend les dizaines de pages d'explication sur le chiffre 10 et la couleur bleue, nous ne pouvons que conclure, et cela est, je le dis et le rpte, scientifiquement prouv et vu  la TV que :
> 
> Tout les chemins menant au 10, on peut en conclure que toutes fonctions, quelle qu'elle soit et quelque soit son nombre de variables, retombera invariablement sur cette rponse, ou un multiple, ou une nuance de couleur proche (Cyan, turquoise, ultramarine, bleu canard, taupe, ornithorynque, etc...)
> 
> Si tel n'est pas le cas, c'est qu'il s'agit d'un bug.
> Dans ce cas, la marche  suivre est d'exploiter ce bug pour permettre la compression et dcompression infinie des donnes ce qui nous permettra  tous de ressortir nos bonnes vieilles disquettes 3" 1/4 sur lequel nous pourrons ds lors copier autant de Blue-Ray qu'il nous plait (En plus dans Blue-Ray y a bleu, tout se recoupe, la boucle est boucl, mon ceinturon est tomb, ma dmonstration est termine, je m'en vais la publier sur Chiasse & Pche)


Pas d'accord sur ce jeux pour manger un grand repas et laisser que la partie inmangable?
En faite j'ai eu l'ide en lisant ce cours d'lectronique numrique il y 2 jour c'est la ou il est mentionn que on arrive pas a rduire les fonctions a plus 6 variable.

Mais avec ce jeux et plusieurs joueurs qui mangent on aura la meilleur reste de repas possible donc une conomie de porte logique d'nergie et d'espace.

Donc le secteur d'lectronique numrique vas faire un pas en avant avec plus de joueurs qui deviennent plus expriments pour avancer dans ce jeux donc pour rduire leur circuits lectroniques le plus complexe.

livre_electronique_numerique.pdf

----------


## Glutinus

> ce jeux


*se* jeux !
Bardaf !!

----------


## Scriuiw

> Pas d'accord sur ce jeux pour manger un grand repas et laisser que la partie inmangable?
> En faite j'ai eu l'ide en lisant ce cours d'lectronique numrique il y 2 jour c'est la ou il est mentionn que on arrive pas a rduire les fonctions a plus 6 variable.
> [..]
> livre_electronique_numerique.pdf


Ah ! Autant pour moi, j'avais pas compris que *s*'tait li  la bouffe, *s*a change tout effectivement !


PS : Oui je m'auto-corrige (Je vous laisse entirement libre d'interprter cette dernire phrase  votre got)

----------


## Zirak

> Pas d'accord sur ce jeux pour manger un grand repas et laisser que la partie inmangable?
> En faite j'ai eu l'ide en lisant ce cours d'lectronique numrique il y 2 jour c'est la ou il est mentionn que on arrive pas a rduire les fonctions a plus 6 variable.
> 
> Mais avec ce jeux et plusieurs joueurs qui mangent on aura la meilleur reste de repas possible donc une conomie de porte logique d'nergie et d'espace.
> 
> Donc le secteur d'lectronique numrique vas faire un pas en avant avec plus de joueurs qui deviennent plus expriments pour avancer dans ce jeux donc pour rduire leur circuits lectroniques le plus complexe.


C'est pas encore parfait, mais a sa pique drlement moins les yeux, comment a se ce fait que tu n'cris pas "aussi bien" tout le temps ? Quand tu fais un effort c'est quand mme plus facile  lire / comprendre, bon, ce se n'est pas forcment plus intelligent, mais au moins c' s'est dchiffrable sans trop d'efforts. 

@Glutinus : c'est chiant ton truc, euh pardon s'est shiant ton truc !  (tu es pass shez choche ?  ::aie:: )

----------


## Glutinus

Je vous rassure,  moi aussi sa me fait des dcharges lectroniques dans les doigts et les z'oeils chaque fois que j'cris comme sa.

----------


## fanmanga

> C'est pas encore parfait, mais a sa pique drlement moins les yeux, comment a se ce fait que tu n'cris pas "aussi bien" tout le temps ? Quand tu fais un effort c'est quand mme plus facile  lire / comprendre, bon, ce se n'est pas forcment plus intelligent, mais au moins c' s'est dchiffrable sans trop d'efforts. 
> 
> @Glutinus : c'est chiant ton truc, euh pardon s'est shiant ton truc !  (tu es pass shez choche ? )


Alors ta compris mon ide sur le repas(fonction logique complexe) et les 20 rgle pour tre mang pour avoir une repas inmangable.

----------


## fanmanga

> Je vous rassure,  moi aussi sa me fait des dcharges lectroniques dans les doigts et les z'oeils chaque fois que j'cris comme sa.


C'est normal nous somme des portes logiques.

----------


## tatayo

Je viens de sortir un cheesecake du four, a fait combien de portes logiques (en dehors de celle du four) ?

Tatayo, qui va s'en payer une tranche ce soir  :;):

----------


## Scriuiw

> Alors ta compris mon ide sur le repas(fonction logique complexe) et les 20 rgle pour tre mang pour avoir une repas inmangable.


Je comprend plus l, il faut tre mang (ce fer manger donnc) ? 
Que se soit un repas "inmangable" ?

Si c'est immangeable, a fait une sortie vidente dj


PS : Quelle balise mettre pour les GIF ?

----------


## fanmanga

Une table de vrit de n variable.

La fonction combinatoire ressemble a un repas avec des morceaux (dans mon exemple !A.B Puis A.B)
C'est a les constituent de mon repas qui faut les  rduire avec les 20 rgles pour manger le repas pour avoir un repas inmangable donc la fonction logique la plus rduite.

----------


## Sunchaser

@fanmanga: j'ai serr son cou trs fort, il est devenu tout bleu.
J'ai recommenc avec 9 autres.
J'ai donc 10 bleux.
Que doit il se passer maintenant?
Dois-je continuer a trouver d'autres victimes?
Cela ne sera pas compliqu, ma technique s'est amliore et j'ai repris le sport il y a qq temps, je retrouve la forme. Plus personne ne me resiste maintenant.
Merci de m'clairer.

----------


## Barsy

> C'est facile de dduire a de deux variables.
> Et pour 100 variables tu fais comment.


Un tableau de Karnaugh, sauf qu' la place de le faire  2 dimensions, tu le fais  n dimensions (n = nb_variables / 2). Est-ce que cela donne le mme rsultat que si on le laisse  2 dimensions avec n variables sur chaque dimension ? 

Il ne reste plus qu' crire le programme informatique pour rsoudre un tel tableau (parce qu' la main, c'est pas simple  ::aie:: ).

Voil,  toi la fortune !

----------


## fanmanga

> Un tableau de Karnaugh, sauf qu' la place de le faire  2 dimensions, tu le fais  n dimensions (n = nb_variables / 2). Est-ce que cela donne le mme rsultat que si on le laisse  2 dimensions avec n variables sur chaque dimension ? 
> 
> Il ne reste plus qu' crire le programme informatique pour rsoudre un tel tableau (parce qu' la main, c'est pas simple ).
> 
> Voil,  toi la fortune !


Bah on n'arrive pas a l'appliquer sur plus de 7 variable.

Si pour a l'lectronique numrique cherche  faire des simplification par block.

Mais mon jeux propose de rsoudre le problmes d'entre sortie pour n variable sans problme a dpendra du nombres du joueurs et leur exprience dans le jeux.

Ainsi en retrouvera le circuit minimal .

----------


## Barsy

> Bah on n'arrive pas a l'appliquer sur plus de 7 variable.


Sur autant que tu veux. a marche avec 7.

----------


## fanmanga

> Sur autant que tu veux. a marche avec 7.


Bah non plus le nombre des variables augmente plus a devient trs compliqu de le rsoudre par table de Karnaugh.


C'est pourquoi en l'utilise pas pour des grandes entrs.

En prfre utilise les mthodes de synthse en cherchant les combinaisons logiques des circuits connu pour rduire la complexit de la fonction logique du sortie.

C'est une solution mais la solution la plus efficace c'est mon jeux expos.

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d6...karnaugh-algo/

----------

